# Harvest time question?



## Smoko (May 13, 2009)

Is this picture clear enough to give some indication as to how long I've got before harvest?

Cheers

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=113711&d=1242208770


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 13, 2009)

Hello Smoko 

Was that picture taken with the flash on or the flash off?

eace:


----------



## pcduck (May 13, 2009)

Need something to magnify the bud more, cannot see the trichs.


----------



## Smoko (May 13, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Smoko
> 
> Was that picture taken with the flash on or the flash off?
> 
> eace:


Hello matey ...  

Yeah this pic after all was taken with a phone camera, and through a magnifying glass, so shouldn't expect too much. 

I was just hoping there'd be enough, but guess not. 

Worth a shot, cheers ... 

Oh and yeah ... you're question ... excuse me ... :bong: 

Yeah flash on, and altho lights on nearby, I reckon I might get better outside ?!?! ... will give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2009)

I can tell ya,, I see no amber,,but thats about all I can tell. From that pic,,they look mostly cloudy,,but thats pure speculation on my part from what the pic shows. Need more magnification.


----------



## Sir_Tokie (May 13, 2009)

You need a microscope to check maturity of your trichs to see if they are ready for harvest...take care..


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 13, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Yeah flash on, and altho lights on nearby, I reckon I might get better outside ?!?! ... will give it a try tomorrow.


 
Sure, take it outside in sunshine with the flash off if you can.

This is what your picture is showing at the moment, the trouble is when people use a flash it gives a false image when viewing Trichomes.

eace:


----------



## WeedHopper (May 13, 2009)

I also noticed that when I use my Scope I cant use the little light on it cause it is yellow looking and makes the triches look amber when they aint and cloudy when they are clear. I now use sunlight to look at my triches are white LED light I have.


----------



## PencilHead (May 13, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I also noticed that when I use my Scope I cant use the little light on it cause it is yellow looking and makes the triches look amber when they aint and cloudy when they are clear. I now use sunlight to look at my triches are white LED light I have.


 
Yeah that.  I first started scoping and Eyeclopsing, I did it right by my grow room with the HPS peeing all over me.  Same as you, Cowboy, I was seeing yellowish-amberish but finally realized it was only the HPS.

edit: The eyclops has LED lighting and it's nice if you don't get overwhelmed with HPS.


----------



## Smoko (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guy's.

I didn't get a chance to get the pics today, but will post em as soon as I do.


----------



## Smoko (May 15, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> I didn't get a chance to get the pics today, but will post em as soon as I do.


 Ok as the girls are out in the sun I just grabbed some 'daylight' shots, but to be honest I don't know if they're any better ... 

I'll try and borrow a decent camera maybe.

Anyway, the best 2 pics I could get.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 16, 2009)

You have all cloudy Trichomes.

What kind of high do you want?

Cerebral or body stone?

eace:


----------



## Smoko (May 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You have all cloudy Trichomes.
> 
> What kind of high do you want?
> 
> ...


To be honest I've not given it much thought what actual stone I want as first grow. I never thought i'd get to where I am now ...lol

'Body Stone' appeals, but will be happy with any high. I just don't wanna miss the boat!


----------



## WeedHopper (May 16, 2009)

I would wait untill ya see just a few Amber Triches. Those camera shots can be tricky and fool you. With that Magnification,,clear can look cloudy. I have seen it before,,so be carefull. If those happen to be mostly Clear Triches,,the high wont last long.


----------



## Smoko (May 16, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I would wait untill ya see just a few Amber Triches. Those camera shots can be tricky and fool you. With that Magnification,,clear can look cloudy. I have seen it before,,so be carefull. If those happen to be mostly Clear Triches,,the high wont last long.


Yeah I think we'll wait for some amber trichs for sure, and will only be checking them in daylight from now.

1 - 2 weeks maybe?


----------



## Newbud (May 17, 2009)

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Great-Wall-Optical-LTD-Illuminated/dp/B000OVHVVQ/ref=pd_sim_op_5

hxxp://www.amazon.co.uk/Skytronic-ILLUMINATED-POCKET-MICROSCOPE/dp/B001FVPL20/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1242588412&sr=8-16

Got mine off amazon uk in 2 days.
Stops any guessing


----------



## ishnish (May 17, 2009)

2 weeks should be good, IMO.  
how bout a picture of the plant as a whole?


----------



## nvthis (May 17, 2009)

This might just be the best harvest deal in all internet history...

hxxp://www.1topstore.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=1870


----------



## SmokinAce (May 18, 2009)

Smoke Some....


----------



## Smoko (May 18, 2009)

I've got 2 diff magnifying things so I can see the tric's ok personally. It's just trying to get what I see on here that's proving a bit of a prob. 

I'm holding out till I see at least a few amber's I reckon.



			
				ishnish said:
			
		

> how bout a picture of the plant as a whole?


 
Have a look here - http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=466745&postcount=97


----------



## Hick (May 18, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Yeah I think we'll wait for some amber trichs for sure, and will only be checking them in daylight from now.
> 
> 1 - 2 weeks maybe?



Go to the "Resource" page, read the dj short article on harvesting. "Particularly" the _harvest window_ information...


----------



## Smoko (May 19, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> Go to the "Resource" page, read the dj short article on harvesting. "Particularly" the _harvest window_ information...


Will have a look, thanks ...


----------



## PencilHead (May 19, 2009)

The waitng at the end becomes almost excruciating, doesn't it?  Hang tight till you see some amber; you'll appreciate yourself for the effort.


----------



## Smoko (May 19, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> The waitng at the end becomes almost excruciating, doesn't it? Hang tight till you see some amber; you'll appreciate yourself for the effort.


It does indeed! ... but yeah don't even want to chop a bud till we think we're RIGHT THERE! ... as tempting as it is.

Tell ya what tho. The spare room where they live ... damn smells dank fa sure! ...


----------



## Smoko (May 30, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> Is this picture clear enough to give some indication as to how long I've got before harvest?
> 
> Cheers


 Well it's 2 weeks and 4 days since the OP.

I've been trying to get some decent pic's of the tric's, but this the best of the bunch.

Are we any the wiser anyone?

All looks a bit 'same old' to me and NO sign of any diff colours in the tric's.

8 weeks and 3 days into flowering.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

hey suposably lowlife white russian takes 10 weeks, im comin up on 10 weeks this thuresday, showin verrrrry few amber tercs, whats the percentage i want?im lookin for both body n ceribral high ,mostly ceribral.plus idk if WR is sativa,indaca,or what ever that one is with the R... SORRY SMOKO  for doin dis on your thread.


----------



## Newbud (May 31, 2009)

Well i tried to clear it up best i could, i not no techno geek lol, and if i zoom in on it i can see ambers dotted about i'm sure


----------



## PencilHead (May 31, 2009)

Steady, man, steady.  Are you trying to convince yourself it's ready or is it ready?  If you're dying, sample some air buds from down low, but hang in there till you've got the amber you wanted in the beginning.  Trade offs and short cuts really suck at this point.  Steady as she goes, man.


----------



## smokeup420 (May 31, 2009)

lol a lil eager i see, ay just take sum off n dry it a bit, thats wat i did. mine isnt even done n i got about 3 g or wet bud dryin right now, i did this at week 7 and week 8, finishes week 10(thuresday).. but yea smoko did that dj short drying n curing help you at all??? i could understand half the stuff, they should make one for like novice growers that we dnt realy know what things are...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 1, 2009)

Hello Smoko 

Did you take the picture with the flash turned on?

eace:


----------



## Smoko (Jun 1, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> View attachment 116318
> 
> 
> Well i tried to clear it up best i could, i not no techno geek lol, and if i zoom in on it i can see ambers dotted about i'm sure


Thank you, and yes I too can see some amber tric's ... 

I'm gonna upload another 2 pic's I got earlier.


----------



## Smoko (Jun 1, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> Steady, man, steady.  Are you trying to convince yourself it's ready or is it ready?  If you're dying, sample some air buds from down low, but hang in there till you've got the amber you wanted in the beginning.  Trade offs and short cuts really suck at this point.  Steady as she goes, man.


I'm in no rush, just scored a 'farmers' ...  ... but DO feel we could be knocking on the door now ... 

Don't want any trade off's that's fa sure!


----------



## Smoko (Jun 1, 2009)

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> lol a lil eager i see, ay just take sum off n dry it a bit, thats wat i did. mine isnt even done n i got about 3 g or wet bud dryin right now, i did this at week 7 and week 8, finishes week 10(thuresday).. but yea smoko *did that dj short drying n curing help you at all???* i could understand half the stuff, they should make one for like novice growers that we dnt realy know what things are...


Yeah I've read and thanked ...  

I'm gonna go with what he says ...


----------



## Smoko (Jun 1, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Smoko
> 
> Did you take the picture with the flash turned on?
> 
> eace:


 Hello mate ...  

To be honest I take a heap of pictures.  Some with flash, some without.  It's all pretty much pot luck. 

I've GOTTA get a decent camera.  The camera on me phone is 5mp and decent enough for most shots, but is failing now with close ups.  

Altho also going thru a 30x magnifying glass is prob asking a bit much! ... 

I'll HAVE to sort something better out. 

Anyway, another 2 pics and I can see amber tric's on an untampered pic ... 

My only prob goes back to prev prob ( ) 

I mean, as I'm only gettin the odd decent pic.  I can't seem to get shots from all over. 

To see how the rest of the plant is going???

Make sense? 

Oh and excuse me ... :bong1: :bong1: 



Yeah, pic 1 is the best I just got, and pic 2 is a cropping (untouched) from it.  

You see what *I* see ???


----------



## Smoko (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh and to back up my point.

This is another pic crop, taken just to the right of the other. 

Helps not? ... 

I'm new to all this, first grow and all that, but do I wait for ALL of the plant to be whatever % of ambers? ... or do I wait for the first sight of anything that's X % amber?

You see my problem?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 1, 2009)

I can see your problem, some bits are more developed, or should i say amber than others, that last pic was kinda dodgy but they look pretty clear i think, hhmmmm???
I'm still a newb really myself experience wise, done a lot of homework but, only got 2 crops under my belt ( just cropped some micro's tonight  ) i'm unsure what to tell you really.
Personaly i'd hang in there a wee while longer.
I have just gone through this agony myself.
It was so hard to sit on my hands but i let my PP girls go 12 weeks waiting for couch lock.
I eventually chopped when i could see a good percentage of amber at pretty much any point of a decent size bud.
Wasn't easy i can tell you lol.
One thing i will say though is i wish i had cropped a little more of it earlier just so i'd have had some bit different kinda stone.


----------



## Smoko (Jun 2, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> I can see your problem, some bits are more developed, or should i say amber than others, that last pic was kinda dodgy but they look pretty clear i think, hhmmmm???
> I'm still a newb really myself experience wise, done a lot of homework but, only got 2 crops under my belt ( just cropped some micro's tonight  ) i'm unsure what to tell you really.
> Personaly i'd hang in there a wee while longer.
> I have just gone through this agony myself.
> ...


I think we're gonna chop in a week or so.  Yeah I just can't see there being a point where I see amber tric's all over the place.  I just don't wanna see any black ones ... 

I'm tempted to chop a bud now, just to see the difference. 

Hmmmm


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Well if there quite a bit then i'd think about choping some and leaving some in an attempt to have some slightly differing weed.
It can be nice to have a change some times 

Pick a bud warm oven to like 60-70 C maybe a little more, put bud on plate in oven and turn off oven, keep checking it but it will take a while to dry.
You can turn temp up a little more but i dont like the smoke as much.

 Its a pretty acurate reflection of the bud this way i think


----------



## astrobud (Jun 2, 2009)

you could go to radio shack or something like it and buy a pocket microscope for like 10 bucks. chop a little leaf next to the bud, put it on a table and check it that way. works good for me. but thats me


----------



## Newbud (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah i got a cheap x30 one off amazon.

There like a clear plastic thing on the bottom, i wedge a piece of green in the whole at the bottom and i can focus on it perfectly without havin to hold still


----------



## mistisrising (Jun 2, 2009)

You can always harvest in shifts. What I mean is, when the tops look good, cut 'em down. Then keep peeking at the other heads until the mature how you want them. You may harvest the plant in three chops, depending on how tall it is and the light penetration to the lower branches.


----------



## Smoko (Jun 3, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Well if there quite a bit then i'd think about choping some and leaving some in an attempt to have some slightly differing weed.
> It can be nice to have a change some times
> 
> Pick a bud warm oven to like 60-70 C maybe a little more, put bud on plate in oven and turn off oven, keep checking it but it will take a while to dry.
> ...


VERY tempted to give this a go!


----------



## Smoko (Jun 3, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> you could go to radio shack or something like it and buy a pocket microscope for like 10 bucks. chop a little leaf next to the bud, put it on a table and check it that way. works good for me. but thats me





			
				Newbud said:
			
		

> Yeah i got a cheap x30 one off amazon.
> 
> There like a clear plastic thing on the bottom, i wedge a piece of green in the whole at the bottom and i can focus on it perfectly without havin to hold still


You know I think my one (30X) and even my camera are prob decent enough, but it's the way I've been taking the pics that's the prob.  

I'll cut a leaf and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Smoko (Jun 3, 2009)

Smoko said:
			
		

> I'll cut a leaf and see what I can come up with.


I was hoping for better, but maybe I'm simply asking too much from a phone camera.

A leaf cutting from my 2 eldest plants.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 3, 2009)

If you have a jewellers loupe put it in front of the camera lens, you will be surprised at the magnification 

eace:


----------



## Smoko (Jun 3, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> If you have a jewellers loupe put it in front of the camera lens, you will be surprised at the magnification
> 
> eace:


Yeah this is what I am doing!

I've got a 30X magnifyer, and using it in front of my camera lens. 

But! ... the camera is a phone camera.  It's been ok for most shots, but REAL close ups I just don't think it cuts it! ... 

Thanks anyway ...


----------

